# Claddagh Plaque



## nadnerb (16 Jun 2015)

Hi Guys
Here is a plaque I cut for a wedding anniversary, the back piece is 20mm ash and the front is iroko 15 mm. I have invested in an sprayer and gave this 3 coats of Chestnut melamine lacquer. 
As always, any comments ,suggestions, constructive criticisms are welcome
Regards
Brendan


----------



## Mechanism Man (16 Jun 2015)

Wow - that's brilliant! Is not easy to cut text, and to cut text accurately in a particular font, that's really going some.
Hats off to you. I hope that they love it.


----------



## Claymore (16 Jun 2015)

..........


----------



## redalpha3 (17 Jun 2015)

=D> I think that a commemorative plaque has to be beyond reproach for it to be worthwhile. This one certainly fits the bill. An interesting font and meticulously produced. Well done Brendan.

Peter


----------



## AES (17 Jun 2015)

That's superb work nadnerb, and as someone has already said, the lettering is especially good. Having just started messing around with cutting text on my new saw for small key fob ovals I must say it's a pretty steep learning curve. If I can get as good as you I'll be well pleased.

Well done Sir.

Krgds
AES


----------



## Woodchips2 (17 Jun 2015)

Lovely work and a great reminder of a special occasion. Well done =D> 

Regards Keith


----------



## gilljc (18 Jun 2015)

Beautifully cut and a clever and stunning design =D>


----------



## Alexam (21 Jun 2015)

Brendan, that's quite remarkable. The design and finish are superb and I'm sure it was welll received. Keep up the good work, but I would like to know what machine you use. 

Alex


----------



## nadnerb (25 Jun 2015)

Hi Alex
Thanks for your comments, indeed thanks everyone. I use a Hegner multicut 1 with a quick clamp. ( the clamp is a must for doing pierce cuts) The blades I used for this piece were Flying Dutchman ultra reverse no. 3 and no 5. I rounded over the edges with a 1/4 router bit
It took me between 8 and 10 hours from start to finish. The Chestnut brand melamine Lacquer gave a great finish, I gave it three coats with about 1/2 an hour between each coat
Regards
Brendan


----------



## Claymore (25 Jun 2015)

..........


----------



## nadnerb (26 Jun 2015)

Hi Alex
the chestnut lacquer that I used was an indoor one. Last year I made a sign for my house and coated it with outdoor varnish from Ronseal . it gave a good finish and one year later it still looks good
Regards
Brendan


----------

